# new member



## ebear (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm a new member to this forum. i am a gun enthusiast, both handgun and long gun....but im now a proud owner of a Gamo Silent Cat. .177. i live just nortwest of chicago and now i am in battle with a racoon. I HAVE SHOT HIM SEVERAL TIMES WITH HOLLOW POINT PELLETS , NOTHING....NOW IM GOING FOR THE HEADSHOT WITH Destroyer EX pellets.He only comes around at night. so i improved my chances with a Varmit Hunter Scope with the flash light and laser. He will soon be with Bambi's mother.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

You are probably underpowered for body shots and most likely on the edge for a head shot. Hit him right with a head shot and you should do it but a bit more power for this type of animal makes more sense. Clean kills versus wounding over a few days is a better way to go. I know it isn't always possible for a one shot kill but a .22 with more power would get you closer to that.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

AG's are probably the #1 cause of human induced wild animal pain/suffering in this country,,,, this thread says it all. :shake:
If you're the gun enthusiast you claim, then you must have a .22 RF. I'd suggest using a .22 CB cap for a head shot and ending the animal's problem and yours.
Well,,,maybe not yours. You may be troll or many other things, but hope not to see you again.


----------

